# She has long hair.



## Encolpius

Hello, would you please translate that simple sentence into as many as possible languages. I'd like to know if you use singular or plural. 
Thank you very much in advance. 

Hungarian: Hosszú *haja *van. (sing.)

Czech: Má dlouhé *vlasy*. (plural)


----------



## sakvaka

Finnish: Hänellä on pitkät *hiukset* (pl.) / pitkä *tukka*. (sing.)
Swedish: Han/hon har långt *hår*. (sing.)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: у неë длинные *волосы* [u neyo dlinnye *volosy*] (pl)


----------



## enoo

French: Elle a les *cheveux* longs. (pl.)


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

יש לה שיער ארוך    yesh la se'ar aroch (m. sg).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Έχει μακριά μαλλιά
*E*khi makri*a* _ma_ʎ_*a*_ (n. pl.)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese I would say Ela tem cabelo comprido (singular) but I wouldn't be surprised if I heard the plural.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

(Ona) ima dugu kosu. (f.sg.)


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Ella té els *cabells* llargs. (pl.)


----------



## eafkuor

Italian: _Ha dei capelli lunghi._


----------



## veropsyduck

Spanish:  Ella tiene (el) pelo largo.


----------



## azeid

Arabic:
عندها *شعر* طويل (Pl.)


----------



## sokol

In German *both *singular and plural is possible! Both differ however according to region and style:

- Sie hat lange Haare. (n. pl.)
In Austria this would be unmarked (both in colloquial and standard language). In Germany I think this would be considered regionally marked (sothern colloquial), and probably Germans also would think that this is bad style (not sure about that); about Switzerland*) I'm not sure.

- Sie hat langes Haar. (n. sg.)
In Germany this would be unmarked (both colloquial and standard). In Austria one would consider this either foreign ("German" = _bundesdeutsch)_ or formal style and/or fairy-tale-style (and possibly poetic). Again, not sure about Switzerland.*)

*) I'm _fairly sure_ that plural is the only version in Swiss dialects ("langi Haar" = "lange Haare"), but what I don't know is what Swiss people would use when writing or speaking standard language.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> Έχει μακριά μαλλιά
> *E*khi makri*a* _ma_ʎ_*a*_ (n. pl.)


I'm sorry I have to quote myself but I just remembered that there's also a more colloquial expression which indeed uses singular:
Έχει μακρύ μαλλί
*E*khi makr*i* _mal*i*_ (n. sg.).


----------



## prinzessincoco

in Indonesian:
dia memiliki rambut panjang 
OR
rambutnya panjang


----------



## marco.cur

eafkuor said:


> Italian: _Ha dei capelli lunghi._


or
Lei ha i capelli lunghi
Lei porta i capelli lunghi

it depends on the context


----------



## M07yth

Jamaican Creole: Da gyal de ab _h_ier we lang so til.


----------



## Pont neuf

Hún er með sítt hár (Icelandic).


----------



## Pont neuf

[URL="http://www.thai-language.com/id/131344#def2"]    [URL="http://www.thai-language.com/id/131344#def2"] ผมเขายาว : phom khao yaow : She has long hair. (Thai).


  [/URL][/URL]


----------



## Encolpius

Pont neuf said:


> Hún er með sítt hár (Icelandic).



Hár may be hair and is singular, right?


----------



## Encolpius

Pont neuf said:


> ผมเขายาว : phom khao yaow : She has long hair. (Thai).



Hi, which word is hair and is in singular or plural? Thanks.


----------



## Julieta_th

In Thai you can say ผมยาว - phom yao (long hair), ผมเธอยาว - phom thoe yao (her hair is long) or เธอมีผมยาว - thoe mi phom yao (she has long hair). 
I think "phom yao" is enough and already makes sense. I'd say that.

By the way the word for hair is ผม (phom). We use it in both singular and plural forms.


----------



## Pont neuf

Encolpius said:


> Hár may be hair and is singular, right?



Hár can be either a singular or a plural noun depending on usage. 
*"Ég er með eitt hár úr höfði þínu" means "I have a hair (a single hair) from your head" or a single strand of hair.*


Ég er með hár í auganu means "I have a hair in my eye" meaning one hair.

Það er hár á gólfinu" means "there is hair on the floor" which indicates hair, even a lot of hair.


----------



## Hutschi

sokol said:


> In German *both *singular and plural is possible! Both differ however according to region and style:
> 
> - Sie hat lange Haare. (n. pl.)
> In Austria this would be unmarked (both in colloquial and standard language). In Germany I think this would be considered regionally marked (sothern colloquial), and probably Germans also would think that this is bad style (not sure about that); about Switzerland*) I'm not sure.
> 
> - Sie hat langes Haar. (n. sg.)
> In Germany this would be unmarked (both colloquial and standard). In Austria one would consider this either foreign ("German" = _bundesdeutsch)_ or formal style and/or fairy-tale-style (and possibly poetic). Again, not sure about Switzerland.*)
> 
> *) I'm _fairly sure_ that plural is the only version in Swiss dialects ("langi Haar" = "lange Haare"), but what I don't know is what Swiss people would use when writing or speaking standard language.


 
Additionally there is the German idiom: "Sie trägt langes Haar". I only know this in singular. But in the Internet (Google) the plural is used more often. "Trägt" has the connotation: "She has long hairs by reasons of fashion."


----------



## szal

sokol said:


> In German *both *singular and plural is possible!
> 
> - Sie hat lange Haare. (n. pl.)
> In Germany I think this would be considered regionally marked (sothern colloquial), and probably Germans also would think that this is bad style (not sure about that) [...]



I wouldn’t call this a specifically southern German marking. Here in the Rhineland the plural is perfectly alright in colloquial language. And my guess is that it is used in most regions, though I cannot rule out the possibility of some people using the singular in colloquial speech.



sokol said:


> - Sie hat langes Haar. (n. sg.)
> In Germany this would be unmarked



This is indeed considered standard and formal language.

Another possibility:

- _Sie trägt das Haar_ (n. sg.)_/die Haare_ (n. pl.) _lang._ (lit.: She wears her hair long.) For the use of either singular or plural the same observations as above apply.


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian, both singular and plural work, plural works mostly when the hair is realy long and is slightly poetic.

тя има дълг*а* кос*а* (sing)
тя има дълг*и* кос*и* (pl)


----------



## HUMBERT0

szal said:


> Another possibility:
> 
> - _Sie *trägt* das Haar_ (n. sg.)_/die Haare_ (n. pl.) _lang._ (lit.: She wears her hair long.) For the use of either singular or plural the same observations as above apply.


Funny it reminded me of Spanish “*Traer*”  from lat. Trahĕre.
I some cases we say “[Ella] *trae* el cabello/pelo largo” with the meaning of “She is *wearing*/carries with her, long hair”, instead of “[Ella] *tiene* el cabello/pelo largo” = “She *has* long hair”


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: Ona ima dugu kosu

Slovenian: Ona ima dolge lase


----------

